# 1958 Wood Sailboat



## sewingqueen (Nov 21, 2020)

Please any details of current owner or location of boat would be helpful. This is a family custom design cutter that was built in 1958. The design is very close to a Kettenburg. The original size was 44ft, but in the late 1980's the stern was chopped off and the name was changed. Last time I saw the sailboat was between 1991 and 1993 in the Los Angeles area. The current Coast Guard Database original file has errors. We have heard it might of been shipped to the east coast, but personally I don't think this is the case. If you would like to send a private message with info you are more then welcome to do so. Thank you for your time.

Lastly, to all the Transpac 2021 Skippers... Good luck next year.


----------



## sewingqueen (Nov 21, 2020)

The front windows/ portholes on cabin are circular and not rounded rectangles like a Ketternburg. That will be the the thing that stands out on the boat as being different.


----------

